# اكثر من (10)انواع للبخور الدوسري الاصلي (اشكال والوان وانواع مميزة) وبالصور



## &قمر الدواسر& (14 يوليو 2013)

[FONT=&quot](( [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اللهم أغننا بحلالك عن حرامك و بفضلك عمن سواك[/FONT]))​ 
​ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ *[FONT=&quot]مافيه احد يجهل ابداع(الدوسريات ) بمجال (البخور والعطور)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى اصبح بخورهم يسمى باسمهم (معمول الدواسر)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شغل دوسريات لكل وحدة خلطاتهم وعطوراتها اللي تستخدمها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واذا تبين تعرفين البخور الزين والاصلي اول شي من الريحة المميزة اللي تجيك من العلب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وثاني شي لما ينحط ع الجمر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولما يستخدم الرشوش مع البخور تعطي ريحة حلوووة ومميزة & الرشوش يثبت للبخور لفتره[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بخوري روائح مميزة ,لكل ريحة خلطاتها وعطوراتها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ريحة فواحة+جوده+ثبات= بخور &قمر الدواسر&دوسري اصلي [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تميز واتقان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]انواع ودرجات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكل نوع مكوناتة الخاصة ومثل مااقول دائما من اغلى نوع الى اقل نوع يثبت وريحة ولا احلى واراهن ع جودتة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مهما كانت ثقتنا بالله ثم بشغلنا قووووية لكن نرجع ونقول الناس اذوااق ومن هذا المبدأ نوعنا في بخورنا ليرضي جميع الاذواق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الانواع الملكيهمعمول ملكي 1& معمول ملكي2&مبثوث)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الانواع الفاخرةمرصع اسود&اشقر&السوبر)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معمول للضيوفمعمول الضيافة&معمول بدقة العود)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]انواع للبيت(معمول البيت&معمول المميز *حبتة كبيرة ممكن تستخدميها مرتين ثلاث *)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الانواع الجديدة((والحمد لله نالت اعجاب الكثير من زبايننا)[/FONT]*​ *(معمول بالزعفران-معمول الفخامة –معمول مسقا عطور-مغموس دوسري)*​ * &&معمول العرايس&&*​ *[FONT=&quot] نبدا ع بركة الله
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماشاء الله تبارك الله ولا حول ولاقوة الا بالله[/FONT]
*​ ​ ​ 




​ 



​ معمول ملكي دوسري​ مصنوع من اجود انواع العود الأزرق والضفور​ متوفر 3 احجام ​ الحجم الصغير ب50 ​ وسط نص علبة التانج تقريبا 150​ كبير ,قد علبة التانج تقريبا350​ كل حبة مغلفة بقصدير للحفاظ عليها ​ ريحة جنان ملكية بإمتياز ​ ​ 


​ *[FONT=&quot]معمول مرصع اشقر فاخر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حبتة كبيرة وريحة ولا احلى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]متوفرحجمين [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot] علبة صغير 40
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]علبة وسط نص التانج تقريبا 120[/FONT]
​ ​ 

 

 معمول مرصع اسود فاخر ​ حبتة كبيرة رووووعة​ متوفر حجمين​ صغيرة 40​ كبيرة 250​ ​ 
​ 


​ معمول بالزعفران (جديد) ​ متوفر حجمين​ صغير 40​ وسط100​ ​ 



​ معمول الفخامة(جديد)​ متوفرحجمين صغير 40​ وسط100​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]مبثوث ملكي [/FONT]*​ ​ ​ 

 متوفر 4 احجام
​ صغير 50
​ العلبة اللي في الصور 150
​ وسط 250
​ الكبيرة 480​ *[FONT=&quot]معمول مسقا بالعطور والزيوت العطرية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معمول البيت حلو [/FONT]*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]معمول مميز حبتة كبيرة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]*​ متوفر نوعين ​ نوع عادي​ صغيرة 25​ وسط70​ كبيرة 130​ نوع مطور​ صغيرة 35​ وسط 130​ كبيرة 250​ *[FONT=&quot] معمول الضيافة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معمول العرايس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]*​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]مخلط العروسة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ملكي فاخر
لكل عروسة حابة تتميز باحلى الروائح
(قريب بنزل صورته)

للطلب رقمي 0598488155
التواصل بالواتس فقط وللنساء
مااحلل اي رجل يتصل او يرسل واتس 
للرجال الطلب ع العام او الخاص
[/FONT]*​


----------



## &قمر الدواسر& (15 يوليو 2013)

*رد: اكثر من (10)انواع للبخور الدوسري الاصلي (اشكال والوان وانواع مميزة) وبالصور*

استغفر الله


----------



## &قمر الدواسر& (17 يوليو 2013)

*رد: اكثر من (10)انواع للبخور الدوسري الاصلي (اشكال والوان وانواع مميزة) وبالصور*

استغفر الله


----------

